# A few shots from this morning



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

Melina 











Martell enjoying the sun:











Tyrael 











I love his attitude in this shot:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

LOVE the Clint Eastwood squint in the last picture! 8O 

Melina's coloring is lovely, too.  

What lovely cats you have!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

thank you marie! 

Here's another of Martell. He's so precious.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Aww what beautiful beautiful puss cats, they all look so content and composed - lovely


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Aww, Martell looks really happy in the first picture. He's just soaking it up!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such lovely kitties


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Beautiful :luv :love2


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I just HAD to put a caption on it! :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

They are gorgeous! :luv


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

so cute !
and in the caption I've read "planet" instead of "plate" at first


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Gorgeous kitties! Love the caption photo


----------

